# Upgrade for 03' Pathfinder Brakes



## moymch (Jan 5, 2005)

The brakes on my truck suck! The dealer has screwed around mutiple times trying to get them right. For the longest time they would just make a loud noise. Now that is fixed, but it seems that they pulse. You feel it more in the whole truck rather than in the steering. Any ideas for an upgrade?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I would imagine the pulsing is ABS. The 2 least expensive versus effective brake mods are pads (front will make much more difference than rear) and brake fluid.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

moymch said:


> The brakes on my truck suck! The dealer has screwed around mutiple times trying to get them right. For the longest time they would just make a loud noise. Now that is fixed, but it seems that they pulse. You feel it more in the whole truck rather than in the steering.


Could still be "warped" front rotors.


----------



## moymch (Jan 5, 2005)

That is what I was thinking. The steering dosn't shake though. It feels like the whole truck just pulses to a stop under slow braking. With a hard stop you don't even notice it. I'm starting to think that maybe when the drums were turned that they are still out of round. Does anyone make upgraded rotors for the Pathfinder? I upgraded my BMW to powerstop rotors, but they don't make them for Nissan.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

moymch said:


> That is what I was thinking. The steering dosn't shake though. It feels like the whole truck just pulses to a stop under slow braking. With a hard stop you don't even notice it. I'm starting to think that maybe when the drums were turned that they are still out of round.


That sounds exactly like a problem I had with my 200 about a year and a half ago. The problem turned out to be exactly what you said: The rear drums were out-of-round (it caused the front rotors to get spot worn too, which exacerbated the problem).


----------

